# Bob Sikes?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

What is and where is Bob Sikes that I read about on the forum? Thanks.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Head to the beach from gulf breeze. It's on the left just before you get on the $1 toll bridge. Parking lot is on right. Park and cross over. It's walk on only.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

use bull minnows,work around the pilings.if you have a net catch lws,use small long shank hook,floro leader,and let them free line or drift.cut bait on bottom for whits trout.third light light out,25,is a good spot for flounder.good luck.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Geeze. Been there and didn't even know where I was at. Never fished there but plan to give it a shot one day.

Thank you for the information.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Is there a fee to fish there? Do you need a fishing license? Thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

soup4smitty said:


> Is there a fee to fish there? Do you need a fishing license? Thanks


Nope, no fee man. But yes, you need a license to fish there. Awesome place to go put some bottom rods out at.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks. I am in town this week, want to fish maybe Wednesday night but do not have a license, I will try a pay pier. I will be back for a while after Christmas and will buy a license then. I would love to hook up with you some night then ThaFish, I have been following your reports for a month now since I knew I would be here in P-Cola for a while next year.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

soup4smitty said:


> I would love to hook up with you some night then ThaFish, I have been following your reports for a month now since I knew I would be here in P-Cola for a while next year.


Hey man that'd be awesome! I'd be more than happy to meet you out on Sykes or something & show you what usually works for me. 608-558-9386 is my number. Feel free to shoot me a text so I have your number & then we can try to work something out while you're down here.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks, I look forward to joining you at some point. I will drop you a text this week. I am planning to fish once this week and will be back in November for a couple days then here for a month or so right after Christmas. Really looking forward to fishing here.


----------

